# Péter iskolába jár



## xlarousse

I have got used free textbook of Hungarian written by Zoltán Bánhidi-Zoltán Jókay-Dénes Szabó and it is from 1972 and meant for German speaking people. But a Hungarian says to me phrases are incorrect. Why?? There is for example=
Peter ikolaba jar=Peter besucht die Schule
tanulok egy kiesit=Ich lerne ein wenig.
Right or wrong?


----------



## Olivier0

"Péter iskolába jár" and "Tanulok egy kicsit" are correct.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Xlarousse, welcome to our forum! 
I can imagine that the problem is more about the book being a bit old, however, the examples you quoted are OK (after Olivier's correction), not outdated. 

*Moderators' note:
N.B. It is out of the scope of this forum to discuss methods of teaching/learning languages.*​


----------

